

Ask HN: How do I convince my boss that he should get me a Mac? - nixy

I've been working as a web developer (client and server) at this company for over a year now, and the office is full of PC computers running either Windows or Linux (programmers may choose themselves). The thing is I am a Mac user, and a quite devoted one. I dislike working in Windows as I feel the means for increased productivity in Windows are far behind the thought-through UI and apps of OS X that help me get my daily work done. Also, Linux is not an option as---as extremely impressing as it might be---it is (honestly) a bit shaky on the desktop.<p>IMHO, the best of both worlds is OS X with its  glitch-free UI, stable core and BSD roots with a terminal and toolset similar to the one in Linux (a great aid for us developers developing for and working with Linux servers).<p>So, what I want to do is to try and convice my boss that he should get a Mac for me the next time it is time to get some new hardware for the developers. How would you go about doing this, seeing as Macs are a bit more expensive than a bundle of workstations from say Dell?
======
noodle
your best route is productivity. you're an OSX pro and the few hundred more it
might cost will come back to the company via your increased productivity
across your time working.

also, for testing purposes.

------
hoberion
show him quicksilver

